# [UNIX][SSH] CHMOD abfragen und ändern



## Lukasz (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Ich übe mich gerade unter Unix. Und habe etwas am Appache geändert. Nun wollte ich die Datei wieder von Winodws zum Webserver verschieben (FTP) aber übschreiben geht nicht (weil  ich per FTP nicht als root angemeldet bin, über SSH aber root bin).

Dehalb ist mir folgendes wichtig. 

1.) Wie frage ich den aktuellen CHMOD einer Datei ab? (Damit ich es später wieder so zurückändern kann).

2.) Wie änder ich den CHMOD Beispielweise auf 0777 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Juli 2006)

Es gibt nur ein CHMOD, und das ist der Befehl chmod.
Was Du Abfragen willst sind die Datei- oder Verzeichnisrechte.
Warum das jeden "den CHMOD" nennt ist mir absolut schleiherhaft.

Nun ja, zum Thema:
Mit *ls -l* (das sind beides kleine L) kannst Du die aktuellen Rechte sehen, und zwar in der Form -rwxr-xr-x
Dieses Beispiel entspricht einem Oktalwert von 0755.
Man konnte sich auch irgendwie die Rechte direkt oktal anzeigen lassen, aber ich hab jetzt vergessen wie das ging. Aber man kann den Wert auch einfach selbst bestimmen:


			
				man chmod hat gesagt.:
			
		

> read (4), write (2),  and  execute  (1)



Mit dem oben genannten Befehl chmod kannst Du die Rechte anpassen, entweder indem Du direkt die gewuenschten Rechte angibst, oder indem Du Aenderungen angibst, z.B. so:

```
chmod +x+x+x irgendeinelustigedatei
```
Dabei werden den aktuellen Rechten lediglich Ausfuehrrechte fuer die alles und jeden hinzugefuegt.
Das ganze geht natuerlich auch mit - um Rechte zu entfernen.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Und warum nutzt Du nicht SFTP (FTP über SSH)?
Mit z.b. WinSCP währe so einiges kompfortabler. 

Für den Shellzugriff wiederum bevorzuge ich SSH Secure Shell.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Lukasz (3. Juli 2006)

Okay hat soweit funktionier!  

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Flex (3. Juli 2006)

Wobei ich dir da eher raten würde den Besitzer der Datei zu verändern, anstatt jede Datei die du so hochlädst auf 0777 zu stellen...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Juli 2006)

Kommt auf die Datei an, manchmal koennen volle Rechte fuer Gott und die Welt auch mal Sinn machen. Aber die Regel wird wohl doch eher 755 sein.


----------

